# Italian bi-color pink eggplant



## Mrsp16 (Sep 14, 2004)

Help......have grown alot of these eggplant (8-10 inches long, white with light purple stripes)  Any recipe ideas????


----------



## marmalady (Sep 14, 2004)

Get the grill out!  These are wonderful grilled.  Just slice 'em lengthwise - about 3/4 inch thick, marinate in whatever  - your favorite Italian dressing, some balsamic vinegar and herbs, soy sauce, garlic and ginger and a little oil - and grill!  

Or roast - either cut in 1 inch cubes, or wedges, or lengthwise slices; again with the marinade, then roast at 450 for about 10 minutes. 

I love those eggplant - they're so pretty!


----------



## Mrsp16 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Eggplant*

Marmalady.......thanks so much...I am going to try them tonight....Thanks again!!!


----------

